# Teco ev vfd to drive 3 phase door operator



## Asher (Aug 27, 2013)

Has anyone tried using a vfd to control a 3 phase door operator? I have a teco ev vfd 220 in and 220 3 phase out. I can make it forward and reverse but haven't figured out how to use the stop switches on the operator that says the door is fully opened or closed. These switches are supplied with 24 volts thru a step down when using 3 phase, but since the vfd is hooked directly to the motor how do I supply the 24 volts to the switches and keep them operable


----------



## Asher (Aug 29, 2013)

Attached is a pic of the wiring diagram for the door operator. Any ideas on how to maintain the functionality of the stop switches and remote door opener while using a teco ev micro drive vfd


----------

